# bag set up for high handicapper



## sloweey (Feb 14, 2015)

what would you recomend for a high handicappers set up 
in my bag i have a 12 deg driver .....3 wood 4 hybrid...5 to pw irons and a 56 deg wedge ..

does this seem to be ok


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2015)

Ditch the 3 wood for a 5 or 7 wood would be my first move.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 14, 2015)

Get a putter  :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2015)

Lots of balls!

Would love to know how many I've lost since I started playing. 

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the game.


----------



## SVB (Feb 14, 2015)

Yep - as you get better a putter will be needed.

3w out, 5w in is a good call.

You don't say what type of irons you have. A set of cavity back, Game Improvement (GI) would be best. Don't have to be this years models but have a look at something like the Ping G30 if your not sure what style is needed. (The type that will be less suitable are often refered to as 'players' clubs and are typified by having smaller heads, often much less cavity in the rear of the iron to none at all in some).

There are execptions to this, some will no doubt come along and say they learned with the most advanced bladed irons etc. Well, well done them, but not everyone can do that, nor will you have the best results as early as you can.

Re the 5i, I'd see how you get on.  I don't have a 5i as I hit a 27 deg hybrid (5H) much more consistently but I accept may do carry a 5i and can play well with it - you'll have to see how you go on that one.

Other than that, get out there and have fun!

S


----------



## sloweey (Feb 14, 2015)

driver is a adams super s ...adams super s 3 wood... adams super s 4 hybrid ....callaway x hot irons 5 to pw and a macgregor 56 deg wedge... rife barbados putter


----------



## Markw (Feb 14, 2015)

sloweey said:



			driver is a adams super s ...adams super s 3 wood... adams super s 4 hybrid ....callaway x hot irons 5 to pw and a macgregor 56 deg wedge... rife barbados putter
		
Click to expand...

I would ditch the 3 wood, removes the temptation to use it, get a gap wedge to match your irons if callaway make one?


----------



## sloweey (Feb 14, 2015)

the callaway x hot.... comes with the pw and gp didn't come with sand wedge


----------



## Markw (Feb 14, 2015)

It depends on how you hit your 3 wood, I never get on with them and also struggle with hybrids even at 7 handicap! I have got good distance so don't really need them but use my 4 hybrid for 210-240yd  easier shots, if its that distance and tight I aim to get there in two shots. Gap wedge is a good addition, use for anything between 30-110yd shots in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the advice folks......ditch the 3 wood but keep the driver??


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 14, 2015)

Driver if you can hit it.  
5 wood
Maybe 7 wood
Hybrid 19 and 23 possibly 27
6-gap wedge
56 med or high bounce wedge.


----------



## sloweey (Feb 14, 2015)

well ive just added the adams super s 5 wood after advice and booked some lessons ...


----------



## Craigg (Feb 14, 2015)

I've just been given a Mizuno F60 5 wood, surplus to requirements. I've hit it a couple of times and I can tell you that 5 wood is staying in the bag! What an easy club to keep in play, and it gets me 200 yds.


----------



## Markw (Feb 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Love the advice folks......ditch the 3 wood but keep the driver??   

Click to expand...

It does depend on on how he hits the 3 wood as stated! he has a 12 degree driver which is a very good start. Personally I have a 15 degree 3 wood that resides permanently in the shed, my driver is 10 times easier to hit!


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 14, 2015)

Being a high handicaper myself i was once told that tiger woods once said anyone playing off 4+ should not use a drive at which i laughed but at the time i was struggling to use it. Then i started nailing a 3 wood  but like everything i start falling out with it. Try what is best for you pal. Good luck.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2015)

Have a chat with a pro at your club or a range. To be honest it's dependant on how you hit key clubs like the driver and the mid-short irons (as the scoring ones). If you struggle off the tee maybe lose the driver and add a three wood. Maybe think about a gap wedge to fill the hole between a PW (approx 46 degrees) and your SW


----------



## chillicon (Feb 14, 2015)

New golfers these days don't know how easy they have got it. I suggest you get yourself some wooden woods, some blades and some penfold commandos.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 14, 2015)

sloweey said:



			driver is a adams super s ...adams super s 3 wood... adams super s 4 hybrid ....callaway x hot irons 5 to pw and a macgregor 56 deg wedge... rife barbados putter
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think your set up is just fine.
Later on when you master what you've got will be the time to add wedges and fill the gap between 4H and 3W.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Ditch the 3 wood for a 5 or 7 wood would be my first move.
		
Click to expand...

This was my first thought.

And start with the 7. Once you've mastered it (and if your course requires it) think about adding the 5. 

7 woods are lovely. Shorter shafts and get the ball airborne. Ideal for someone starting out.

Also agree with Homer about the gap wedge. Something that gives you that in-between distance without having to fiddle about with half swings is helpful.


----------



## Johnny H (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I'm very new to golf and I've only played a hand full of 18 rounds, 

I've just taken my driver out my bag and replaced it with a 17 deg taylormade SLDR 3 
 Wood with adjustable loft. 

My game off the tee is loads better now. 

But the driver was my brothers old one and was only 9 deg lol 

You'll know what works for you after a few rounds and some more time on the driving range. 

Johnny


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Get a putter  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a lot wrong with your current set up tbh. Now you've added a 5w I'd say you're good to go. Don't worry about it and just play as much as you can and get some lessons.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2015)

sloweey said:



			well ive just added the adams super s 5 wood after advice and *booked some lessons *...
		
Click to expand...

That's certainly a good choice!

Otherwise, bag setup seemed/seems fine. The 3-wood vs 5-wood debate might be a level of tinkering that's not really required at this stage. Make sure you have a Sand Wedge - either as part of the set or as a specialist high bounce 56* - though.


----------

